# Saw this and it made me laugh



## Bgreen (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.hornady.com/ammunition/zombiemax


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh ya, gotta have it! Haha. Brownells has a whole line of "Zombie Hunter" parts for your 870s and ARs. All good fun and better marketing. I thought about buying a couple boxes just to have as a hoot.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

That is some strange marketing! What are these rounds REALLY for? Self defense, hunting, plinking???


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow everybody is jumping on the zombie thing.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I'd have expected better from Hornaday but ya gotta keep making money sooooo.


----------



## Bgreen (Oct 31, 2008)

Not sure what they are actually for. Haven't seen them in store before to investigate the box.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bgreen said:


> Not sure what they are actually for. Haven't seen them in store before to investigate the box.


They are for shooting zombies.....duh


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

TEOTWAWKI...what else?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Finally, a load to combat one of the major issues of our time, the frightening increase in the number of zombies terrorizing our families and neighborhoods...:yikes:


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

frenchriver1 said:


> Finally, a load to combat one of the major issues of our time, the frightening increase in the number of zombies terrorizing our families and neighborhoods...:yikes:


You mean the politicians?

Whoops! Did I just type that out loud?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

BirdieShooter said:


> You mean the politicians?
> 
> Whoops! Did I just type that out loud?


Some might use the terms interchangeably...


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

i think they mean smartphone users.

I see them everywhere. Always staring aimlessly into that screen, while walking, eating, talking, driving, hunting.

I think the term "zombie" is a metaphor for smartphone users

I think hornady wants us to get started on them before its too late!:lol:


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a smartphone now! A Samsung Galaxy S II Android blah blah blah blah blah. I have had it almost a month now. It has a sky map with all the constellations, a bubble level, a camera, a compass, GPS, deer and coyote call sounds, northern lights alert, protractor, vibration sound and light meters, mildot calculator, weather radar, thread pitch gauge, flashlight, book reader, internet browser, calendar, etc etc etc. I have an appointment at the cell phone store tomorrow so then can teach me how to answer phone calls on it! If that doesn't work I am going to give it back and get a pigeon.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

junkman said:


> Wow everybody is jumping on the zombie thing.


Actually getting bigger than the vampire pop culture craze of the past 10 years. The zombie pop culture seems to attracting more adult interest as shown by the Zombiemax ammo and the intended audiences for TV shows like "Walking Dead". There was also the use of the zombie interest by the CDC earlier this year as a way to introduce "being prepared for any situation" to the general public.

But, just in case it is not a harmless pop culture trend we should keep in mind that we will need somewhere to go to wait out the Zombie Apocalypse.

http://blastr.com/2011/10/the-top-10-real-places-th.php


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

A blog item on ZombieMax:
http://www.gunsandammo.com/blog-posts/hornady-zombie-max-ammo/

and for those who take their practice sessions seriously there is a source for some realistic targets.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ItemDetail.aspx?sku=TARGET-301&utm_source=Weekly%2BEmail&utm_medium=Email&utm_term=OnSaleSpotlight&utm_campaign=12-1-6Zombie&utm_source=EmailDirect.com&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Zombie+-+1-6+Campaign

PS: with the coming Zombie Apocalypse who wouldn't take their practice seriously.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

This is for when the airsofters get old enough to buy real guns.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

ahoude23 said:


> TEOTWAWKI...what else?


:lol::lol::lol: That's what I used to call our deer camp. Camp TEOTWAWKI. If you don't recognize it right a way, it sounds like an old Indian name if you pronounce it.


----------

